# Black TT with Audi A8 wheels



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I have my eyes on a set of 18 inch audi A8 wheels(the 5x100 replicas) 

Does anyone have pics of a black audi TT with those wheels?? 

It would be great to see before i buy 

Thanks 

O and heres the wheels :


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why reps? Just wondering.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ewwww, very busy wheel. Are you sure you want to go that direction??


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i want those too on my denim blue TT


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


>


 That front bumper is the single ugliest bumper bumper I have ever seen on a TT. EVER!  
the wheels ok tho. Just don't get reps. You want the center caps to have the Audi rings on them.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

haha agreed on the bumper  
cant you then buy the OEM center caps?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> haha agreed on the bumper
> cant you then buy the OEM center caps?


 If they will fit I guess. But who knows if they will


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Man, I'm honestly thinking I like this look too. I have a black TT and i just came across a set of OEM 19's with 2 sets of rubber for 750 Canadian... I would only need some adaptors... 

Anyone seen pix of this wheel on a black TT?? 

Also anyone know if a 255/40/19 is gonna fit? stock height (for now) .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> Man, I'm honestly thinking I like this look too. I have a black TT and i just came across a set of OEM 19's with 2 sets of rubber for 750 Canadian... I would only need some adaptors...
> 
> Anyone seen pix of this wheel on a black TT??
> 
> Also anyone know if a 255/40/19 is gonna fit? stock height (for now) .


 You will be ok running 19's although I am not sure about what tire size. 
If you can find the name of these wheels it will help us find pictures more easily :thumbup:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

guys they don't make them OEM from audi in 5x100(our lug pattern) so i have to go replicas if i want them . . . also as long as i get the audi center caps you cant tell the difference at all 
I like it so far but really want to see them on a black tt


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Get adapters.. problem solved... you can buy OEM...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Get adapters.. problem solved... you can buy OEM...


This


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Why would i spend twice as much with buying the wheels and adapters ??

The oem and replicas look the same, and the OEMs are 19 inch only 
And 19s are not my style, plus i have tons of 18inch tires brand new.

Anyway, 
I'm still looking for pics anyone might have of a8 wheels on a mk1 TT


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jason bouchard said:


> And 19s are not my style


Fair enough. I just am not a fan of reps.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

jason bouchard said:


> Why would i spend twice as much with buying the wheels and adapters ??
> 
> The oem and replicas look the same, and the OEMs are 19 inch only
> And 19s are not my style, plus i have tons of 18inch tires brand new.
> ...


would u have mk1 TT or this crap? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_1eUSTKjik

Enough said about the wheels...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

You guys are ridiculous, you are comparing having a kit car Fake car to having some wheels that are not made my Audi, Well I have some BBS wheels on the car now and they aren't made my Audi so by your definition its like owning a kit car . . . . 

The point is I didn't start this thread to talk about wheel conversions or replica wheels vs. OEM wheels. . . I asked about pictures of a Black Audi TT with Audi A8 wheels. . . . 

by the way some of the companies who make those replica wheels also make some the OEM wheels for car companies as well. . . Its not about "doing it right" or being cheap, mostly its having no interest in doing wheel adapters and having a wheel that doesn't come in my bolt pattern. If the A8 wheels came in 5x100 I wouldn't have mentioned replicas at all.

Like usual on this forum you little children and pompous stuck up people who think they are too good for something . . . Waste a thread, and that is exactly what has happened in this case. 

Thanks to the members who have helped and to the ones who haven't why do you even bother and waste your time and mine???


So I surmise know one has any more info on this subject :facepalm:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

****All Replicas (and one match box) ****


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Easy there. I looked and couldn't find anything. I was also curious as to why you wanted reps instead of the real deal. I think it will look good. Don't ask for our opinions and just go with your instinct. I have people constantly asking me if I photoshop my wheels before I refinish them, just to see if it will work. Just skip the middle man and go with what you want. Chances are you won't get the answer you want if you look and cannot find it yourself.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Easy there. I looked and couldn't find anything..


I was more relating my post to Mantvis who kinda annoyed me by posting the video, you were fine. . . that post was also built up from the I'm too good for life kind of attitude of these forums lately


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Read my sig, youll understant more   

You could of just stated the reasons why u dont want the real deal..
and i was the first one to post any picture... so dont get mad... I helped you, I also helped you to waste you valuable time


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Read my sig, youll understant more
> 
> You could of just stated the reasons why u dont want the real deal..
> and i was the first one to post any picture... so dont get mad... I helped you, I also helped you to waste you valuable time


Rofl


----------



## JustAkid (Jul 6, 2010)

looks pretty bad...

how about some vette wheels? lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

it looks bad because there's 8" of wheel gap on every one of them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> it looks bad because there's 8" of wheel gap on every one of them


Hell you could house a small family of stray kittens in there. Someone ps this.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> If they will fit I guess. But who knows if they will


when i bought my 19x8 reps, i also bought used OEM caps and they fit perfectly...:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well problem solved I guess


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

theres a pearlescent white TT somewhere maybe in the 52 page gallery. It has some nice A8 wheels on it. Very, very, very hard not to look ghetto and retarded. :facepalm:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

ok ok click here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1925344-Fourtitude-TT-Gallery/page5 and go to the middle of the page. nicely played here.

nouvalari (sp) reps are a better choice;
http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/countryboy-tt/Charliespics125.jpg?t=1218207319


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

ShockwaveCS said:


> ok ok click here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1925344-Fourtitude-TT-Gallery/page5 and go to the middle of the page. nicely played here.
> 
> nouvalari (sp) reps are a better choice;
> http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/countryboy-tt/Charliespics125.jpg?t=1218207319


O your the man!!!! thanks im gona buy them they look good


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

ShockwaveCS said:


> nouvalari (sp) reps are a better choice;
> http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u348/countryboy-tt/Charliespics125.jpg?t=1218207319


hey where do you find those reps.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Seanele said:


> when i bought my 19x8 reps, i also bought used OEM caps and they fit perfectly...:laugh:


Ive got RS4 reps on mine with the stock caps that came off of my OE wheels. Fit like they were born there:thumbup: I paid $500 shipped to my door. Sold my stock 18s for the same price:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Here's my black TT with A8 reps 
http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Talvi+10-11/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Or..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIcx_rxTstc


----------

